# Anyone got linux running on the 790gx chipset?

## hbarnwheeler

I'm in the market for a new machine and am probably going to go with AMD's new 790gx chipset.  Has anyone here been able to get linux up and running on this chipset?  How is the support for the integrated Radeon HD3300?

----------

## jamatik

I got finally (not available in Germany long) the Gigabyte GA-MA790GP-DS4H this weekend. Equipped with 2GB RAM and Phenom x3.

An all works fine, radeon hd3300, too. 

i'm running amd64 version.

But...it tooked me some time to find out that it are the fglrx driver (till 8.8 ) which causes jerking of any video/tv playback. every few seconds the complete X hangs/pauses while playing video or tv. Normal  use works fine. 3D seems to work fine too.

I just removed the fglrx module from the kernel and with mesa video works. But tvtime not, it's missing overlay function.

Ati doesn't support hd3300 yet officially, so waiting till next release...

Now, i'm on to replace this dirty hack with e.g. radeonHD drivers.

The other parts of the mainboard are working. Sensors are from the it87*. I didn't got the separate Values (CPUTemp) from every Core of the phenom with acpi or such stuff.

Which board with 790gx do you want to get?

----------

## jamatik

So checked radeonhd driver (you need git-version) - works very fast (even with Metacity/Composite) - but radeonhd is still missing xvideo (so tvtime doesn't start:-) )

xf86-video-ati didn't yet have hd3300 in the git sources so X doesn't start.

UPDATE:

So at the moment(xorg-server-1.5/mesa-7.1):

*ati-9999 (X doesn't start)

*radeonhd-9999 (NO xvideo e.g. tvtime doesn't work at all)

fglrx (8.8 ) (video/tv playback -> jerking X, 3d seems to work but is very slow)

I just booted sabayon 64bit live-dvd and after changing the driver manually from radeon to fglrx, X starts and tvtime plays smooth and video too.

So it's something with my configuration...???

VideoPlayback->System jerking:

fglrx <=8.8 + kernel 2.6.25 -> annoying

fglrx <=8.8 + kernel 2.6.26 -> unusableLast edited by jamatik on Sun Sep 07, 2008 7:18 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## col

why dont you just copy the kernel, modules & xorg.conf over from sabayon ?

Is the hd3300 video playback ultra smooth ?

----------

## energyman76b

if you have jerkiness issues with the 8.8 driver try the 'nopat' kernel option.

----------

## jamatik

nopat with kernel 2.6.26 -> like kernel 2.6.25

but jerking of video/tv is still annoying

----------

## col

 *jamatik wrote:*   

> nopat with kernel 2.6.26 -> like kernel 2.6.25
> 
> but jerking of video/tv is still annoying

 

Pity ...this board would make an excellent base for a mythtv frontend.

----------

## energyman76b

new drivers have been released (8.9.

From the notes:

·         The entire X desktop including the mouse cursor is no longer choppy during playback of video files or suzi test app. Further details can be found in topic number: 737-37423

----------

## jamatik

jep, I just noticed too.

Fix: (5) Choppy playback during video playback

+

offi hd3300 support

hope it works, will test it now

UPDATE: Chopping/Jerking is gone (2.6.26 even without 'nopat'-kernel-option)

All works fine now...

So just waiting for xvideo-support in radeonhd-drivers now

----------

## col

So has anyone used Mythtv with the 8.9 driver & is video playback smooth with HD ?

----------

